# Graphite Paint on boat bottom



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

EZ-Slide is an industrial paint.
I'd go with an epoxy based graphite/silica finish for durability.

previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1260141982


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

What about using something like Rhino Liner - just on the chines?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Considering the cost of Rhino-Liner,
I'd go with the DIY epoxy/graphite/silica finish,
and coat the entire bottom of the hull.


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

I just applied Steelflex to the bottom of my jonboat.  Its an epoxy that is used on the bottom of airboats.  It also comes in any color and was very easy to apply. www.fascoepoxies.com they have many different products.  Call and ask for Jerry he will tell you exactly what you need. They have a teflon steelflex version which I am told helps the boat with more speed.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I read somewhere Steelflex was for use on aluminum hulls
and Frogspit was for use on fiberglass hulls.
I agree with Sam, call and ask.

http://www.chemical-supermarket.com/Frog-Spit-Quart-p622.html


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Graphite is used to reduce friction.  It works wonders on a boat bunk and over weeds and yes you may pick up 1-2mph.  Aluminum powder is for abrasion/scratch resistance such as oysters.  Yes you might pick up 1-2mph as well.  Neither is highly useful for sand.  Both are mixed at a ratio of approximately 25% by volume and mixed thoroughly with epoxy and applied.

Frogspit, owlsh!t, gatorcrap, steel flex, slick bottom,  etc...can be used on either aluminum or glass.  You just need to do proper prep work.  

If you are planning on hitting oysters, aluminum powder is the way to go.  You can find a retailoer and order from them.

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/product-selection-chart/


----------

